# Got my first false accusation



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally feel like I truly belong 😂


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So what did you do?

Did your brother in law refuse service to a disabled unicorn with a service dragon while drunk and using your account in the wrong car?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So what did you do?
> 
> Did your brother in law refuse service to a disabled unicorn with a service dragon while drunk and using your account in the wrong car?


Nothing that fancy. Apparently I didn't deliver somebody's food. &#128580;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Nothing that fancy. Apparently I didn't deliver somebody's food. &#128580;


Any repercussions as of yet?

Do you think the customer lied for a free meal, or maybe someone in the neighborhood swiped it off the porch?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Any repercussions as of yet?
> 
> Do you think the customer lied for a free meal, or maybe someone in the neighborhood swiped it off the porch?


I did three deliveries from the restaurant in question that day. Two were handed directly to the customer. I think someone was looking for a free meal. The deactivation team is looking into it &#128580;

What ever will I do? All I'll have is:
Lyft
Uber 
UberEATS 
Flex 
Postmates 
Instacart 
Caviar 
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Don’t even sweat it if it’s the first time. I’ve prob had 4-5 with no repercussions. You do this long enough you’re bound to run into these scammers


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Nothing that fancy. Apparently I didn't deliver somebody's food. &#128580;


Did it taste good ? If it didn't, ask for a refund.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Any repercussions as of yet?
> 
> Do you think the customer lied for a free meal, or maybe someone in the neighborhood swiped it off the porch?


Now that's an idea. Thanks.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Finally feel like I truly belong &#128514;


After my first time, I started taking snapshots of my GPS map which indicates my position in relation to my delivery destination upon arrival. Also, if the note says "Leave at my door" I take a video footage of the house # and me dropping off the food. this definitely helped me with 2 additional claims I had against me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Nothing that fancy. Apparently I didn't deliver somebody's food. &#128580;


Dag nabbit...

The one thing i didn't guess....


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

It is what it is. Just annoying 😂


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It is what it is. Just annoying &#128514;
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I did three deliveries from the restaurant in question that day. Two were handed directly to the customer. I think someone was looking for a free meal. The deactivation team is looking into it &#128580;


Doesn't Uber require take photo where you leave the foods? 
I did UberEat just twice and the app asked me to take picture where I dropped off. I took the picture along with house number.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey guys! He broke his cherry!

Yay!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Doesn't Uber require take photo where you leave the foods?
> I did UberEat just twice and the app asked me to take picture where I dropped off. I took the picture along with house number.


DoorDash does too.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Hey guys! He broke his cherry!
> 
> Yay!


Busting all kinds of cherries lately &#128514;


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Since every delivery service seems to have 'no-contact' delivery I can't see how you can get blamed for anything. They are REQUIRING you to leave the food unattended. 

The photo thing won't be conclusive, all the customer has to do is say 'no, that's not my house'. THen what?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Since every delivery service seems to have 'no-contact' delivery I can't see how you can get blamed for anything. They are REQUIRING you to leave the food unattended.
> 
> The photo thing won't be conclusive, all the customer has to do is say 'no, that's not my house'. THen what?


Nothing is conclusive except getting it on video. I've had customers claim they didn't receive their order even when I handed it to them. A picture might not be conclusive but it's better than nothing. It at least makes them think twice before trying. We just have to accept that it's going to happen every now and then. I've had 4-5 in 4 years/15k orders and I was paid each time so not a big deal


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Nothing that fancy. Apparently I didn't deliver somebody's food. &#128580;


I have said this all over the forum and I will say it again...

*NEVER* leave the food on the ground and never walk away. Disregard "No Contact Delivery". Translate "No Contact" as "Keep your distance". Also, many of the delivery apps now are putting them as no contact by default and the customer is not even aware. Cover your ass and verify that customer gets their delivery.

Knock on the door, take several steps back. I usually step back 10 feet. When the customer comes to the door, I ask them if they want me to hand it to them or put it down. If they ask you to put it down, now your customer cannot fault you for putting it on the ground. *ALWAYS* verify the customer has the order AND that the customer *KNOWS* you know you seen them take it. If a customer does not come to the door and then calls or texts you to leave it or there are delivery instruction to leave it, then leave it, but then walk back to your car and wait for them to grab it and look at them so they know you know. Simple, done.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have one from april. I thought it was suppose to drop off after the next 100 deliveries. Apparently I was a little dyslexic that day..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It is too cumbersome to take pictures and even video of each drop off. I agree with @uberboy1212 it's occasionally going to happen and not a big deal. He had 4 out of 15k deliveries or 0.0003%. I have had 0 out of 4000 deliveries but I know my day is coming. Are you really going to go thru an elaborate process for a small fraction of a percent?

Remember you are working for a computer, real people aren't reviewing your deliveries and keeping a file on you. I am sure they all have AI and have a large data bank they use statistically and you won't be in for trouble unless the AI sees you have fallen outside of the statistical norm. If that happens then by all means start video, picture, library. Until then fogettaboutit.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I hope you responded by saying for them to go to hell and how dare they accuse you of theft without proof and then tiraded into how you would sue the shyt out them for Liable with out cause and finally ended by saying their mom was a fat filipino prostitute with one tit and a peg leg.

I mean that's how I would've handled it anyway....&#129322;&#129322;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> I hope you responded by saying for them to go to hell and how dare they accuse you of theft without proof and then tiraded into how you would sue the shyt out them for Liable with out cause and finally ended by saying their mom was a fat filipino prostitute with one tit and a peg leg.
> 
> I mean that's how I would've handled it anyway....&#129322;&#129322;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 486954


The old "Karen" defense &#128514;


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Finally feel like I truly belong &#128514;


I got my first one today on Uber eats. Sorry it happened to you too!!!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Rose511 said:


> I got my first one today on Uber eats. Sorry it happened to you too!!!


There's always some scumbag trying to get something for nothing. Hazard of the job I suppose.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> I hope you responded by saying for them to go to hell and how dare they accuse you of theft without proof and then tiraded into how you would sue the shyt out them for Liable with out cause and finally ended by saying their mom was a fat filipino prostitute with one tit and a peg leg.
> 
> I mean that's how I would've handled it anyway....&#129322;&#129322;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 486954


I think I delivered taco bell to their mom at one of the dead hooker hotels by the Philly airport the other night. Fits the description perfectly.


----------

